# Software 21.11.1.v8 Is Coming, According to TiVo Support ???



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

According to TiVo support V8 is coming to fix the "pause points not working from the all-shows list" issue and others. They said the release date is unknown, but they are working on it. Perhaps we post here when we first see it!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Suggestion: post it here:
TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Suggestion: post it here:
> TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion


Done - Thanks
Software 21.11.1.v8 Is Coming, According to TiVo Support ??? | TiVoCommunity Forum


----------

